# Why are monkeys so scary?



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Can anyone explain to me why monkeys are often depicted as spooky/scary?


----------



## jackielantern (Aug 28, 2007)

A couple of months back I watched a show about rogue chimps. YIKES!! They can be very violent, and the possessed look they can get in their eyes is creepy as hell. I've seen other documentaries that have addressed the sometimes violent/territorial nature in the various species...which gets carried over into the movie world, I suppose.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

It is scary when you got this little beasty throwing poop at you.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Are you talking about FE, or are you talking about monkeys?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Does it matter?

I heard some good news about Jeff too. I heard that they are setting up an apple booth at Ironstock, so that haunters can throw apples at him. If you hit him in the face, you get a beer from his private stock.


----------



## EvilQueen1298 (Jul 27, 2007)

Couldn't tell you. I personally love them.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

When I was about 9 or 10, a kid down the block had a squirrel monkey for a pet. It was damned cute and pretty friendly. He got it through one of those mail order ads on the back of a magazine (The things you could order as a kid!)
He would put a little pair of shorts on it sometimes and walk around the neighborhood showing it off. It got loose from him one day and short of watching it scamper away into some trees, it was never seen again. I don't remember ever being scared of it though. I guess most primates can be pretty nasty, and even cannibalistic, not to mention they can bite like crazy.
I like them behind bars myself.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

*Monkey Shines.*


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Lady Nyxie said:


> Can anyone explain to me why monkeys are often depicted as spooky/scary?


Well, they can be scary in how well they can learn to mess with you. 

Check out this article about monkeys that have learned to sexually-harrass women to get what they want:

http://scienceblogs.com/grrlscientist/2007/08/attack_of_the_evil_monkeys_fro.php


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Monkeys are creepy because they bear a resemblance to sock monkeys, and sock monkeys are evil.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

i thought the socks resembled the monkeys....


----------



## Gothikim (Jun 30, 2006)

Something that smart and that fast with those huge arse canines is pretty scary, poop throwing aside...

I saw a documentary on the hunting behavior of chimpanzees. They (a whole troop) were hunting monkeys in small groups, calling to each other to communicate the prey's location. Once they caught the poor little SOB, the chimps lost their freakin' minds. What they did to that little monkey just wasn't right... I've NEVER looked at any monkey or ape the same way again.

I just read Dean Koontz' Fear Nothing, and genetically altered monkeys feature in the book. That just reinforced my monkey creep-out factor!


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

I was always freaked out at spider monkeys as a kid. I thought they had 8 legs and arms.


----------



## sadayo (Aug 26, 2007)

Monkeys are very intelligent creatures. I think it's the eyes that create the fear, though. It's like they sit there and observe your actions while sceaming up something evil. (Sorry cat lovers out there, but I think of cats the same way. I will NEVER own a cat, because I just know I would wake up one night and the cat would be sitting on my bed staring at me.)


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

slimy said:


> Are you talking about FE, or are you talking about monkeys?


You would think so, huh?



DeathTouch said:


> Does it matter?
> 
> I heard some good news about Jeff too. I heard that they are setting up an apple booth at Ironstock, so that haunters can throw apples at him. If you hit him in the face, you get a beer from his private stock.


No soup for you!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

I like monkeys. Dont see them to be scary except the ones in the movie Congo.
I am trying to breed some Flying Monkeys, that could be scary.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

hard to breed.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Big Howlin said:


> hard to breed.


kinda, they are. I think I have the correct formula now.
hopefully it will work. Just imagine monkeys flying in the sky and perched on ur roof top.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

They're great for getting your morning paper.


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

scary is a clown with a pet monkey!


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

but nothing compared to clown monkeys.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

> scary is a clown with a pet monkey!


Or worse, a monkey with a pet clown.



> but nothing compared to clown monkeys.


_FLYING_ clown monkeys. Wearing little fezzes and carrying big stripey mallets.

Wooo. I'd better stop right there. It's just getting too scary.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

u guys just wait..make fun........they are being bread! Im breading the flying monkeys after a lot of research. These will be like the one's in The Wizard of OZ.
may take at least a year untill we see them flying!
They are coming.
God im starting to hate monkeys!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Breading flying monkeys? Will they be deep fat fried or baked? Mmmm, mmm, mmm. Tastes like chicken!


----------



## BRAinDead (Jan 12, 2007)

I've ignored this thread for days, thinking "monkeys aren't scary."

However, the family went to the zoo today and me and my wife both came home with a great sense of unease regarding the gorilla exhibit (yeah, I know, they're apes, not monkeys - but close enough). Gorillas are about the scariest, creepiest animal out there. 

They seemed to look out the glass of their exhibit with an expression on their face that said, "If it weren't for this 1 inch thick plexiglass between us, I'd be tearing you into little tiny pieces right now".

The orangutans did not look physically dangerous, but their facial expressions showed just as much contempt for the human species.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

See, I told you they were scary!


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)




----------

